# anyone tried Triavil or is it the same....



## zenith01 (Jun 6, 2004)

My doctor wants me to try triavil so I wondered if anyone has tried it. Is it the same as amitryptiline? I read where Tardive Dyskinesia is a possible side effect of triavil and it can be irriversible. That really scares me. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------

